# HSUS.....



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.ussportsmen.org/antis/questions-emerge-over-hsus-and-the-irs-scandal/


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Very interesting...........


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh, man--don't get me started on these lib-tards...

Good post, Don


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

And the plot thickens. Just one more reason why everyone should be writing their respective congressmen and women, demanding action. Let them know that their actions WILL effect your choice in the next election. It's time to "grow a set" people, and throw the trash out. We can not afford to let these outrageous acts go unpunished. For God and Country!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

imagine that,a high official that does what they want and not what is required of them

glad she was fired the other day

now hopefully the next in charge will go on with the investigation as required

so they raised in excess of $148 million,and less than one percent went to animal shelters.

so what is it exactly that they do for the protection of animal rights?

i myself love animals,whether they be house pets,farm animals or ones that i love to hunt and eat.

now i would love to see the animal shelters getting more than a mere $1.48 million of the money they raised.

it could do alot of good if it were dispersed properly and not handed out to politicions and to line the pockets of those that run the organization.i am sure the ceo and other top people there are making millions a year and flying in private jets etc.

i dont see how that benifits animals in any way shape or form.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

check the salary of the HSUS president and then the number of lobbists on their books.........that whole group runs in the same circles and until we hold the top people accountable nothing will change............may I remind you Nixon was gone by now due to facing certain impeachment and the Dems screaming their heads off. Now that the tides have turned, where are the Politcians and media demanding someone's head now?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yes he was wasnt he

and he didnt have nearly as many issues and cover ups going on as the current adminastration does


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you got that right SGB.............


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Interesting read--- Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Too bad any organization would lobby against the rights of anyone.....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

She looks like an anti... holder will cover for her...


----------

